# Chattahoochee Fall Line



## OmenHonkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone wanna give out any tips or pointers at either of the 3 tracts? Anyone? I hope I don't hear crickets when I open this thread back up...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Mostly Alamo and Blackjack.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 31, 2015)

I scouted it last year and wasn't impressed I'm not big on hunting sandy areas also was chosen for the first turkey hunt this season, they ought to have coyote hunting year round


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 4, 2015)

I got picked for the 2nd hunt on the ft. Perry tract.
I hope I'm not disappointed.
Anyone know how early you can get on it to scout?


----------



## ixibiggreg (Sep 30, 2015)

I was on the second rifle hunt last year on the Almo tract, got drawn again for the first rifle hunt this year. It's not very pretty terrain there and like BASS said, it's sandy everywhere. I have a little spot I found last year where I had a 10pt walk through but never offered a shot and the following morning I shot a decent 8pt in the same area while ground hunting. Use satellite maps to locate the hardwood drainage bottoms, and start walking. That's all I did, paid off last year. The deer were in post rut last year on my hunt, every sit I saw activity and rut behavior with the bucks (the 8 I got was chasing 4 doe). Any other questions feel free to PM me. I'm probably heading there Friday to scout the area I hunt out.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 2, 2015)

We found a lot of sign on our trip. I missed a doe (hit a limb) it was a fun trip that was greatly needed and made some new friends.


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 21, 2015)

Does anyone know of a hotel close by...i have sleep apnea  and use a machine at night....i don't have a generator for it if I camped....any info is appreciated. 
The closest I found online was in Columbus.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 21, 2015)

jlt4800 said:


> Does anyone know of a hotel close by...i have sleep apnea  and use a machine at night....i don't have a generator for it if I camped....any info is appreciated.
> The closest I found online was in Columbus.



Columbus is the closest


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ixibiggreg (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone going to be out there for next weekend's hunt on Almo??


----------



## rwilkin2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Me and another will be there this weekend. We were there for turkey hunt this spring, other wise pretty clueless of the area. Hoping for some luck !


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 27, 2015)

I sure hope it's cooler than what I just saw in the for cast for my hunt next weekend....not sure about hunting with Temps around 80!


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone else on here going to ft Perry hunt next week? 11/5/15 -11/7/15.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 3, 2015)

With the weather like it is it would be nice if they let people hunt out of the boxes.


----------



## jbp84 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm gonna hit the archery area up and see how it goes I guess. Long haul but if you aint there you won't see anything


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah my thoughts exactly I don't care for the weather forecast but you cant killem off the couch or at least not mine!!


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 7, 2015)

Weather wasn't any good for hunting and no bucks for me did see 18 doe.


----------



## gordylew (Nov 8, 2015)

I hunted 2 afternoons and seen deer both days.  I wasn't looking to drag one out in 80+ degree temps so I gave them a pass. No big bucks seen.   The 2nd hunt should be good.  That's what I'll try for next time.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah I agree about 2nd hunt being good...no rutting action at all that I saw doe everywhere.


----------



## hunters obsession (Nov 16, 2015)

*Fort Perry Tract*

Has anyone hunted the Fort Perry tract?  I got picked for the hunt this week and don't know much about the area.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 22, 2015)

I was at Fort Perry for the hunt this week... I had all intentions of getting there on Wednesday with time to set up camp and get my climber in the woods. What do they say about the best laid plans? I went to the woods to hunt my property Wednesday morning and shot a nice buck. It took a good portion of the day to get him out, take pictures, get him to L & W Deer Processing in Madison FL etc. Needless to say I got 3 hours sleep Wednesday night and arrived about noon on Thursday, the first day of the hunt. After setting up camp I headed to the woods. I bumped a doe going in but still saw two doe's before dark. Friday morning I hunted the same area but only saw one small buck. Around noon I took a break and got my climber in the woods in another location. Friday evening I only saw one doe. Saturday morning, last day of the hunt, was the best day as far as deer sightings. I saw 13 deer, the first 12 were doe's and fawns. Nine of those were pretty much traveling the same area and direction through planted pines. At one point I saw a big doe that I wanted to shoot. I waited for her to reach an opening because it was pretty thick where they were traveling. When she reached the opening I stopped her, put the crosshairs on her, but the wind was blowing and the pine tree I was in was swaying so bad I couldn't keep the crosshairs steady on the deer so I didn't take the shot. After most of the deer movement had stopped I saw a doe with two fawns in a different direction. She bedded down washing her fawn and I had no desire to shoot her. As I watched them I caught movement over my right shoulder and it was a buck coming toward me. I looked at him through the scope and counted four points on his right side, but only two on the left side. He wasn't a huge buck but he was a legal buck and it was the last day so I made the decision to shoot. He had broken off his main beam above the brow tine from fighting. When I checked him in around noon there had been 17 deer taken for the hunt, 12 bucks and 5 doe's. There were several nice bucks killed including a 10 pt., an 11 pt., and a 12 pt. that was a typical 10 with a couple of kickers. Out of 35 hunters that were drawn for the hunt, 34 hunters checked in. There were definitely a lot of deer there. One hunter reported seeing 30 deer but I was unclear if he was referring to the total for the day or the total for one morning or evening hunt.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 6, 2016)

Any more info on Fort Perry going next week its gonna be smokin hot and miserable.  but Ill be there with ole dad  and a few buddies.


----------



## Chas (Sep 11, 2016)

*I'll be there*

Y'all camping?


----------



## gordylew (Sep 13, 2016)

I'll be down Thursday ,Friday and maybe Saturday. Went down and scouted a few spots today.   I hunted there last year so I'll start out Friday at the spot I hunted then.  Does anyone know anyone that hunts the private property that surrounds it?  Black Creek Preserve is what the signs read.  I'm just wondering what caliber of deer they are harvesting off of it.   Also wondering  if they kill any hogs.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 13, 2016)

Me and dad are going in the morning. Should be there by lunch.


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 15, 2016)

gordylew said:


> I'll be down Thursday ,Friday and maybe Saturday. Went down and scouted a few spots today.   I hunted there last year so I'll start out Friday at the spot I hunted then.  Does anyone know anyone that hunts the private property that surrounds it?  Black Creek Preserve is what the signs read.  I'm just wondering what caliber of deer they are harvesting off of it.   Also wondering  if they kill any hogs.


I hunted that first road on the left by the boundary line in the hardwood bottom. Man its so weird walking in the sand lol


----------



## leftystar (Sep 15, 2016)

I have no idea how to hunt this place. But I have seen  11 does all going or coming . No rubs  very very few scrapes before the rain.


----------

